# Wood Working Plans for Octogon or Hexagon Pedestal Base



## Texaspainter

I'm not much at designing my own stuff, so I'm looking for some plans to build a pedestal base for a deer mount. Looking to make it out of old barn wood.

Anybody got any plans they could share our point me in the right direction to find some?

Looking for something like this....


----------



## WildThings

I would attack that by making 8 identical panels same width and lengths. Then ripping a 22.5 degree angle the length of each panel. Then cut your bottom molding, the top moldings. Add in supports voila


----------



## Texaspainter

WildThings said:


> I would attack that by making 8 identical panels same width and lengths. Then ripping a 22.5 degree angle the length of each panel. Then cut your bottom molding, the top moldings. Add in supports voila


Thanks!


----------



## WildThings

Post up progress pictures!!


----------



## padrefigure

Maybe build a core out of light framing lumber then wrap it with the barn wood to keep from handling the barn wood too much and damage the Patina. By the time you get the core perfect, you will be better prepared to handle the cuts and joints on the show lumber.


----------



## Texaspainter

padrefigure said:


> Maybe build a core out of light framing lumber then wrap it with the barn wood to keep from handling the barn wood too much and damage the Patina. By the time you get the core perfect, you will be better prepared to handle the cuts and joints on the show lumber.


Great Idea and that was gonna be my plan. Build the frame first so I can get the angles and cuts figured out. Then wrap it. I haven't started yet, still trying to source some good looking barn wood for cheap. Trying to do this on a razor thin budget..... :smile:


----------



## Texaspainter

To update this thread.... I ended up doing something slightly different. Went with a square pedestal base instead of the octogon style. Found a couple old barnwood style tongue & groove gates @ Warrenton Antique Show and used those to build the pedestal base. I even incorporated the old hinges and latches into it. I think it turned out pretty good. I de-constructed the gates into 4 sides, then used some left over T&G individual boards to do the trim at the top. What do y'all think of it?


----------



## Texaspainter

I just left the 2 hinges on the gate as they were..... and on the latch I CAREFULLY removed them from the other gate and drilled out some holes in the panel and re-installed them. Decided not to trim out the bottom due to the placement of the hinges. The gates were taller than I needed. Cut off top & bottom portion that was slightly rotted to get to good wood and also to make the base the height I wanted. Sub-framing is 2x6 lumber that I ripped in half. 2 layers of 3/4" plywood on the top (per instruction from my taxidermist) screwed to the subframing.


----------



## WildThings

You hit the nail on the head. That came out 2cool! Thanks so much for updating and now waiting on the final picture!!


----------



## Texaspainter

WildThings said:


> You hit the nail on the head. That came out 2cool! Thanks so much for updating and now waiting on the final picture!!


LOL, that may be a while. I have a great taxidermy guy but he is not the quickest......
But I will update with a final photo when I get it back.


----------



## Texaspainter

Received my mount back from taxidermist. Here is how it turned out..... Thanks!


----------



## WildThings

That came out exceptional and what a stud!! Who was the taxidermist? From this distance it looks like a nice mount. Ears look good, hair patterns look aligned, nice work on the dewlaps under the jaws!!


----------



## Texaspainter

WildThings said:


> That came out exceptional and what a stud!! Who was the taxidermist? From this distance it looks like a nice mount. Ears look good, hair patterns look aligned, nice work on the dewlaps under the jaws!!


Scott Blezinger Taxidermy in Industry, TX. Been using him for 20 years. Wouldn't use anyone else!


----------

